# 1966 Mustang Restoration



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know this is not woodworking, but several of you requested pictures of my restored 1966 mustang. My dad, who has passed away, bought this car in California for $500. He dis some work on it and I inherited it in 2000. I brought it back to Indiana and in 2015, I took it to my son who lives in NY. I had him strip it down to bare metal and repainted. Ended up pulling the 289 V8 and painted it and everything under the hood. The interior as well as the trunk got a paint job. It is all original, except for parts that needed replacing. It is a 289 V8 automatic transmission, power steering, power brakes, had air conditioning but I removed it. The interior is original color in leather. The wheels are 15" cragars and tires. I do not drive it in winter or if it is raining, but otherwise it is my summer driver. Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Glad you kept it in the family Frank . Looks fantastic , you guys did it right . I love the engine compartment and trunk detailing to . Those 289's were a great engine 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, Frank! My '65 was my high school car and since I was into racing I put a lot into the engine - did the Ford LeMans package with the same cam, pistons, mechanical lifters, valves, ported and polished the heads with my Dremel, etc. that Dan Gurney had in his GT40 that won the 24 Hour race. Also stripped the weight down to a respectable 2,650 pounds, handling improvements galore - it was one screaming car! For a high school kid on yard cutting budget it was a low 12 second car in the quarter mile and an animal in Autocross and races like that. But I kept it stock looking on the outside so it was a real sleeper. It's probably the one single item I've had that I _truly _regret getting rid of. 

Seeing yours brings back fond memories - y'all did a great job on the restoration and thanks for posting!

David


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Frank. I just had to wipe my screen here.... a little "envy drool"


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

My 2nd car was a 65, bought in in 71 for $500.00. Got drafted, came home, got married and had a kid. Traded it in for a Corolla. If I only knew then, what I know now.......
Thank you for the memories! Beautiful restoration!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bob Adams said:


> My 2nd car was a 65, bought in in 71 for $500.00. Got drafted, came home, got married and had a kid. Traded it in for a Corolla. If I only knew then, what I know now.......
> Thank you for the memories! Beautiful restoration!


Bob ,my stepbrother had a 71 Mach1 . It was very rare , as it had a 351 Boss with a four speed and 3.91 rear gears . Was one sweet car . 


Frank I believe you kept the factory colour . Sure looks good stock like that


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

What a beautiful car Frank. Wonderful. Great that it's getting regular use.


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I love cars from that era, looks great, enjoy your summer rides.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful car Frank. Mustangs have long been one one of my favorites.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank for all of the compliments. Rick, you were correct. This was the factory color. I waited for 15 years before I would let my Son paint. He was learning the trade as a part time job. I told him that "show quality" was not a requirement, but he came really close. I was very pleased with his work. I promise that my next post will relate to woodworking.

Frank


----------



## Biba (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice looking car. I have had six Mustangs. Two 1965's, a 79 Turbo Cobra, 85Gt, 95Gt and I still have a 92 LX convertible with a 331 stroker engine. It's great to see that you are still driving yours.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and well done for keeping in the family as a project.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stoneface said:


> Thank for all of the compliments. Rick, you were correct. This was the factory color. I waited for 15 years before I would let my Son paint. He was learning the trade as a part time job. I told him that "show quality" was not a requirement, but he came really close. I was very pleased with his work. I promise that my next post will relate to woodworking.
> 
> Frank


Frank there's no problems whatsoever with posting off subject matter . Ideally this subject should be posted in the "Lobby" , but I don't think this is a big issue , as the moderators would have redirected it there . 
I appreciate you sharing this with us , as she's picture perfect 

I've always been a GM fan , but I love the early Mustangs to . My dream would be to own a 1970 fastback with a 4 speed and a 429 SCJ . Not sure if that package existed , but I guess a guy could build it that way if he's not concerned about being factory correct .


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a 65 Mustang in December 64. it was Dynasty green, a beautiful colour. Your 66 looks very much the same colour. Nice car.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Frank there's no problems whatsoever with posting off subject matter . Ideally this subject should be posted in the "Lobby" , but I don't think this is a big issue , as the moderators would have redirected it there .
> I appreciate you sharing this with us , as she's picture perfect
> 
> I've always been a GM fan , but I love the early Mustangs to . My dream would be to own a 1970 fastback with a 4 speed and a 429 SCJ . Not sure if that package existed , but I guess a guy could build it that way if he's not concerned about being factory correct .


The Mustang was available with the 429 as the "Boss 429" but only limited numbers were made https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boss_429_Mustang

Many more Mach I cars were made with the 428 engine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Mustang_Mach_1

A co-worker had one, and I used to hear it racing on the main road at the end of our housing development - at 2 in the morning usually. As I recall, he traded it for a Pantera, and then a Corvette.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I've always been a GM fan , but I love the early Mustangs to . My dream would be to own a 1970 fastback with a 4 speed and a 429 SCJ . Not sure if that package existed , but I guess a guy could build it that way if he's not concerned about being factory correct .


OH OH there went my respect for you Rick. . . GM?!???>> JK Ford= First On Race Days

Yes that package existed. I had the 429 SCJ, 1970 paid $2,300 for it. Rebuilt the engine with 3/4 Isky cams etc. After careful breaking in of the engine, the first time I got on it I rolled it in the middle of downtown DesMoines. Put it my dads garage and forgot about it. 25 years later cleaning the garage, I found it. Sold it for $5,500 with the roof caved in.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Daikusan said:


> OH OH there went my respect for you Rick. . . GM?!???>> JK Ford= First On Race Days
> 
> Yes that package existed. I had the 429 SCJ, 1970 paid $2,300 for it. Rebuilt the engine with 3/4 Isky cams etc. After careful breaking in of the engine, the first time I got on it I rolled it in the middle of downtown DesMoines. Put it my dads garage and forgot about it. 25 years later cleaning the garage, I found it. Sold it for $5,500 with the roof caved in.


Wow that must have been one sweet car in its day


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow that must have been one sweet car in its day


Yes at 4mpg cant drive far nowadays. Back then it was 25 cent per gallon


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Back in 1970 I had one the 1st time I took my wife out(my girlfriend) then , after dropping her off I totaled the car was drunk and she still married me. Thanks f or the memory.


----------

